# does my paramedic school count as con-ed



## piranah (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm a basic that is right at the edge of getting my medic nationally and my national basic running out...im taking a BLS refresher for my RI license but i was wondering if my medic school counts as con-ed for my recert...? thank you in advanced


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 23, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. i have been told that it does, though have not seen that statement verified in any literature put out by the NREMT, Or my state licensing office. Also. on the web page where i can submit CEU's to the NREMT or the state, there is no where that i could find to indicate I am in medic school


----------



## AlphaButch (Oct 23, 2009)

Does your basic run out before you get your medic? Does your medic school do PALS, ACLS, etc? If so, you can use those classes for your CE. Talk to your instructor. 

If your basic doesn't run out until after you get your medic, you won't be refreshing it anyway, you'll be replacing it with your medic cert.


----------



## redcrossemt (Oct 23, 2009)

I am not sure about your particular states, but Michigan accepts the P class as a refresher for B's. Check with your State Office of EMS. It seems that most states do.

From the NREMT website (refresher FAQ's at https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/rr_faq.asp#7):

"Completion of the didactic portion of an approved Paramedic education program will satisfy the Section IA refresher requirements and the Section II continuing education requirements for EMT-Basic recertification."


----------



## piranah (Oct 24, 2009)

my basic runs up just after so im getting the con-ed just in case i dont pass the test on the first try...im not worried about my state it runs up so im taking a refresher..(RI does not accept it) so im just wondering nationally...guess i gotta make a few calls..


----------



## firecoins (Oct 25, 2009)

it does in NY but you must finish the class before the EMT relapses.  If you finish after than the time in between, you are not certified.  Once you pass the medic you are recertified.


----------

